# Cherry Barbs Eating my APONOGETON CRISPUS



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

I just bought 3 APONOGETON CRISPUS 3 days ago and my Cherry Barbs are eating them. They don’t touch any of my other plants (anacharis, nana anubias, dwarf hairgrass, red tiger lotus, dwarf onions…). The guy at the LFS said the leaves may die off then return is this what’s happening and my Cherry Barbs are just helping me out (although other than the “chew” marks the plants look great), or are they especially fond of this plant?

Another thing I was thinking is perhaps there’s something they’re missing in their diet and maybe I need to get then some plant based food. Right now I’m feeding them a variety of things; Omega One Freshwater Flakes, Wardley’s Brine Shrimp and Tubifex Worms. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cherry barbs are not known as plant eaters, but some fish do take a liking to certain plants. As long as the cripus is not dieing, then this is most likely what is happening. The leaves on this particulair plant are delicate, making it easy for them to do so. I have Cherry barbs in my planted tank with no problems, but I have no cripus.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

i have 4 cherry barbs in my tank and i have noticed them a few times taking a bite of my aponogeton crispus as well as the christmas moss. i thought they were playing but a recently i have started to see bite marks on quite a few plants including, aponogeton, moss and cryptocoryne willisii.


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

SUBORPHAN said:


> i have 4 cherry barbs in my tank and i have noticed them a few times taking a bite of my aponogeton crispus as well as the christmas moss. i thought they were playing but a recently i have started to see bite marks on quite a few plants including, aponogeton, moss and cryptocoryne willisii.


Well I'm sorry you're having the same problem. I've been feeding them some spirulina flakes the last few days and I haven't seen them eat the plants since. I wonder if there's something in their diets they were missing?

By the way it was only the males eating the plants not the females.


----------

